# WildSide Offers Breast Cancer Awareness Transfer Special In September



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Get a dozen screen printed Breast Cancer Awareness Transfers free with a $200 minimum order from WildSide. Create samples and displays for boosting business with groups that are sponsoring fundraisers for organizations that raise money for breast cancer such as the American Cancer Society and the American Breast Cancer Association among others. Whether a survivor, caregiver, family member, or friend, these designs are perfect for expressing support.

The Breast Cancer Awareness Guide features 12 pages of more than 150 designs to focus attention on the impact of cancer and support survivors and their efforts to conquer it. The offerings range from slogans and designs honoring family members and others affected by the disease, to support ribbons and messages of hope and encouragement. 

To view what’s available, go to Cancer Awareness. This offer is good through September 30, 2018. 

WildSide offers more than 7,000 stock designs and inventories more than 10 million transfers, so no matter your need, you’ll find it.

For more information, contact WildSide at 881-837-5000; 800-421-3130; fax: 818-365-6667; [email protected] or visit www.thewildside.com.

WildSide, a GroupeSTAHL company, offers more than 7,000 stock heat transfer designs in 30 categories, as well as rhinestone motifs, sequin motifs, mixed media motifs, large biker patches, and loose rhinestones. Accessories include heat presses, foil, transfer paper, and reusable cover sheets. Custom designs also are available. No matter what your need, you’ll find it at WildSide.


----------



## ialbertson7 (2 mo ago)

Thank you for being open about this. Raising awareness, which leads to catching cancers earlier, is clearly a good thing.


----------

